# Variable Voltage/variable Wattage Battery



## Agent X (8/6/14)

Hi, guys . Ok i need to get my mother in law a cheap variable wattage battery and maybe a better atomizer than the iclear 30, cheap as in the cheapest , because im upgrading my self and have just converted her to vaping. she is using my iclear 30 on a cheapy ego battery , so i was jus thinking of getting a variable wattage battery for her(for now only) due to budget limitations, any good suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

I was very happy with my eGo-C Twists when I started and they are VV. R260.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/ego-c-twist-1100mah-variable-voltage-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (8/6/14)

Can't tell if that's silver or purple?


----------



## Agent X (8/6/14)

well thanks for quick response and what about this one http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/innokin-itaste-vv-v3-0/ or this 
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/vision-spinner-1300mah-vv-battery/


----------



## Mike (8/6/14)

In that price range rather look at the VS2.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/vision-spinner-v2-1650mah-veriable-voltage-battery-black.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Agent X said:


> well thanks for quick response and what about this one http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/innokin-itaste-vv-v3-0/ or this
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/vision-spinner-1300mah-vv-battery/



If you are looking in that price range then you simply MUST get the Vision Spinner 2.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/vision-spinner-ii-1650mah-silver/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

And the best starter kit around has to be the Vape King Pro kit.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

1 x 1650Mah Vision Spinner 2 Variable voltage battery
1 x Kanger ProTank Mini 3
1 x USB charger for Vision Spinner Variable Voltage battery
1 x 5V wall adapter for USB charger
1 x Vape King Electronic Cigarette Carry case in Red / Pink
1 x 20ml Vape King E-liquid in a flavour of your choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Agent X (8/6/14)

ok thanks i see vapour mountain has that one too at r400.00, the reason i would prefer vapour mountain is because of delivery charges, vapeking to my home is over r200.00 just for delivery. and its pretty much free with vapour mountain, and one more, these are variable voltage and not wattage, how do i know the difference with voltages and not to burn out my atomizer, with wattage i know its safer.


----------



## Mike (8/6/14)

P = V.V/r

Wattage is a function of voltage. Seems there's a trend towards talking about wattage, but it's the same thing really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Agent X said:


> ok thanks i see vapour mountain has that one too at r400.00, the reason i would prefer vapour mountain is because of delivery charges, vapeking to my home is over r200.00 just for delivery. and its pretty much free with vapour mountain, and one more, these are variable voltage and not wattage, how do i know the difference with voltages and not to burn out my atomizer, with wattage i know its safer.



If it's just the battery you are after then the Vision Spinner 2 is dead right.
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/vision-spinner-ii-1650mah-silver/

Start at 3,5 volts and move up as you vape and you will find your sweet spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (8/6/14)

Also, check your atomiser (zer?) or coil spec to see what's your max voltage. Start low and work your way up.

3.7v on a 1.5ohm coil gives you just over 9W but on a 2.5ohm coil it gives only 5.5W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Agent X (8/6/14)

awh thanks for the help guys, i think il go with the vision spinner 2, its for my mum in law, im happy with my mvp and aerotank, does the charger for the vision spinner have the ego thread charger type, or is it usb, those ego chargers break quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

I don't think this setup will break easily... it's a pretty well made device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (8/6/14)

thanks alot , can always count on you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Hi @Agent X 

If you are deciding between the Vision Spinner version 1 or 2

I have not used the 2 - i cant see why its not excellent

But if the version 1 is cheaper and you are on a budget, I can fully vouch for the Spinner 1. 
I have bought 2 of them for me a few months ago and 2 of them for my mom. They all work perfectly. 
And very good batt life. 

But they are variable voltage, not variable power. You wont burn out coils though, dont worry. They dont have that much power 

Ps: i prefer the Vision Spinner to the iTaste vv. Its less fiddly and has way more battery life. I did a review of these two in the hardware review section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Agent X (9/6/14)

thanks Silver for your input, i will read your review on these as soon as possible, thanks alot. will just see if i can manage to get either one with budget, i want another mvp or maybe upgrade, thats why budget is bad and flavours as well lol, thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

I am with @Silver on this. If on a budget, the Vision Spinner I is a great buy. Have been using them for almost a year and still perfect. Also smaller and slimmer than the Spinner II. Great with an mPT3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

